# When do you replace.....



## bdavidh (Jul 14, 2004)

What does anyone use as a rule of thumb for replacing tubing? Age?Clarity? Brittleness? etc...


----------



## geocorn (Jul 14, 2004)

It seems that no matter what you do, the bucket and tubing get discolored over time. I generally replace both when they just don't look good anymore. They are probably still usable, but they just don't look right. The more you use them, the faster they get dingy.


Until they break or leak, they are still good, so you do not have to replace them, unless you want to. Pardon the ramble.


----------



## Ricky-5 (Jul 19, 2004)

CAN YOU TELL ME THE BEST WAY TO CLEAN UP FERMENTING BUCKETS STRAINING BAGS ECT?


----------



## geocorn (Jul 19, 2004)

I use oxyclean from Sam's or Wal-Mart. I like it because it is cheap. I would like to hear if anyone else has a better method.


----------



## bdavidh (Jul 19, 2004)

I usediluted bleach and H2O. A cup or two w/H2Oin the 6 gallon fermenters gets rid of any left over odor and sanitizes extremely well.


----------



## Hippie (Jul 19, 2004)

Throw away the used straining bag. You cannot clean it thoroughly.


----------



## geocorn (Jul 20, 2004)

Country Wine,


You must be the practical one.


----------



## Hippie (Jul 20, 2004)

Yes sir. Practicality and common sense are both very huge in my world.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 24, 2004)

I use "Baking Soda" alot for general cleaning and stain removals which seems to work for me. If you read the box, the use is endless. It's the most "user friendly" product around and quite safe.


We built a "concrete Koi fish pond" for a guy and neutralized the concrete after filling it with water a couple of days later. Drained the pond and refilled it with water and added the fish. They ALL survived!


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 24, 2004)

Ricky-5, I forgot to mention about the vinyl hoses. I make a 2-tbs. mix of 'Baking Soda" and water and fill the hoses with that. I let it soak overnight then run a a small cleaning brush through it and rinse 2-3 times. The clarity of the hose is greatly improved assuming that is your problem. When thehose begins to get "stiff," it's time to GO! My 2 more cents on that.


----------



## OldWino1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I use tilex bathroom cleaner to keep my buckets white. I follow
insts and after I clean thourghy. 2+ year old true brew still is
truely white inside.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 22, 2006)

I use aPottasium Metabisulphite solution or B-Brite for all of my cleaning.


----------



## pkcook (Jul 22, 2006)

I use oxygen based cleaners and K-Meta. If things get dingy, I soak them in a diluted bleach solution and let them air dry a few days outside and clean/sanitize as normal before and after use.


I still have the same straining bag I started with and no problems. I like tospray them out good and soak them in the oxygen based cleaners for a couple of days and then hang them till they are dry, then clean/sanitize them as normal before use. I'm cheap and would never throw them away if they can be cleaned



.


----------

